# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  يونسكو  قرص (سي دي ) -مصاحف صنعاء  302 لوحات  لمخطوطات  القرآنية  pdf

## عد نا ن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حمل يونسكو  قرص (سي دي ) -مصاحف صنعاء    هذا يحتوي على 302  صورة  الرقع القرآنية

http://archive.org/download/SanaManu...sUnesscoCd.pdf

----------


## محمدعراق

الله يوفقك كنت ابحث عنها من سنين

----------


## أيوب المصري

جزاكم الله خيرا، رائعة

----------

